# Epson Stylus CX5400 Scanning Error. Please Help



## GeneraznXz

Hello everyone

Thank you for looking at my thread and trying to help me out.  I have this Epson CX5400 Printer All In One for about a year now.  It still prints perfectly fine but then problem is that I keep getting this scanning error when I try to scan something or copy something.  It say scanner not ready please turn off and turn back on or refer to manual  I emailed epson about it but they said to send it to epson but I was wondering if anyone had this problem before and if they have gotten it fixed on their own without any cost.  Please get back to me and let me know what I can do if anyone have or had this printer.  Thank you all in advance and your time reading this.


----------



## magicman

Depending on which side of a year you're at, you may be able to claim a replacement under warranty.

I have never had this myself, however I would suggest it may be a scanner arm malfunction of some sort, in which case it can only be serviced by Epson. Are there any strange noises coming from it when you try and scan? Does the scanner arm move at all when you unplug and plug back in?

If it's not mechanical, perhaps it is a driver error of some sort. Have you tried reinstalling the drivers that came with the printer/scanner?


----------



## DCIScouts

I don't remember if this particular model of Epson has this feature, but does yours have a lock on it?  It would be on the left of the scanner glass, on the bottom.  Check to make sure it is not locked, if it is and you are trying to use it, the machine would give you an error message like this.  Otherwise, Epson would replace the part that was malfunctioning, but you would have to pay for shipping and I believe the labor on it.  Good luck!


----------



## Elvellon

I have an Epson Stylus CX1500 Multi function, and I had the same problem. I'd recieve the error message "Scanner not ready. Check cables. Closing scanner drivers." when I was trying to scan from within programs. 

What worked for me was to re-install the software & drivers. Somewhere along the line I must have deleted something or changed a setting and it grumbled about it. If that doesn't work, take a look at this site, it might help you out: Click me!

DCIScouts' suggestion is a really good thing to check too!


----------

